
How I invalidated an idea in 3 months with little code while traveling the world - ksaitor
https://medium.com/@ksaitor/how-i-in-validated-a-business-idea-in-3-months-with-little-code-while-traveling-the-world-7a94783a2fba
======
ksaitor
Hi HN,

Some time ago I did a "Show HN" of the same project mentioned in the story. It
turned into an interesting and controversial discussion pretty quickly. I
reference the HN thread in the article as well, if you are curious.

Hope this article is helpful for your entrepreneurial journey!

And, of course, I'm happy to discuss this project further.

------
dawnbreez
Was the speed of producing articles just something he didn't consider in early
research? Professional VAs can't read as fast as articles are saved.

~~~
ksaitor
Hey!

The speed of production was definitely a consideration. The idea was to start
with communities that read same/similar content. So that a lot of people would
be requesting same articles for narration. Certainly, when the article is
requested for the very first time — it could take up to 24 hours. At scale,
even with human narrators, the gap could be minimized to an hour or less.

When an already recorded article is being requested — it's instant obviously.

Also, considering use-case, most users should be fine with audio not being
available right away. Imagine: you request an article to get narrated, and by
the time you hit the gym, start driving home/to work — the audio will be
ready!

~~~
dawnbreez
True. When I first read the article, the first use case that popped into my
head was "I need to go to work, I'll request the audio version of this article
and listen during my commute". While I was _totally_ wrong about your intended
use case, so will some other people. I'd suggest looking into machine-
learning-based TTS, it might give you a faster turnaround with similar quality
of sound.

~~~
ksaitor
You are right about the use case. "I need to go to work, I'll request the
audio version…"

I'd assume there might be a gap between the time you request and actually hit
the road.

